
Ask HN: Book recommendations for understanding sales? - tikirey
Recently, I&#x27;ve become interested in how to sell: searching for pain points of clients, questions to ask on sales calls, working with objections, etc. Any good book recommendations?
======
edoceo
Solution Selling, M Bosworth.

Lead Customer Development, C Alvarez

